# Found an Old Dutch Capuchine pigeon!



## olddutchcapuchine (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm totally new here and don't know a thing about birds so I need as much advice as possible please. 
I live in the United Kingdom, in a relatively urban area. Today, what I have identified as an old dutch capuchine, wandered down the street, walked straight through the front gate, past my legs, and headed straight to the back garden. (this is the first time i've ever seen this bird) It looks very clean and doesn't seem to have any injuries. I've attached some pictures.
It was just wandered around the garden until I lay down a tray of bird seeds and some water and it's been eating, drinking, and pooing fine. Now, this bird has been hanging around for hours. It seems very tame, and lets me get my hand about an inch away from it before it starts walking away. It hasn't tried to fly anywhere, or even flap, though it has stretched its wings out and they seem to be perfectly fine. 

However, i'm a bit concerned for its safety, it will take strolls to the front garden and go out of the gate and just stand in the middle of the road, and since I don't know whether it can fly or not, i'm concerned about a cat getting to him. Also not sure whether it was a pet, or just wild. 

Please can I have as much advice as possible! The RSPCA don't seem to be picking up the phone, and since its not injured i'm not sure they'll do anything anyway. It's such a BEAUTIFUL bird, I almost don't want to let it go, and it seems to like me!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would carch him and cage him for his safety. Would check facebook pigeon rescue for uk and see if they have a lost and found section? http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/b...-for-treatment-102514.html?highlight=Facebook
Look at tye link in this older post. 
Beautiful pigeon! Would you be willing to give him a home?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They aren't wild birds. So he probably got lost. Catch him and put him in a cage or he will be lunch for a predator. If he could fly then he wouldn't be walking around. He may be sick or injured, or just starving and weak. Give him a dish of water. One cup water with a pinch of sugar and a pinch of salt mixed in. This will help to rehydrate him. He is a beautiful bird and belongs to someone. Please don't call the RSPCA.


----------



## olddutchcapuchine (Aug 13, 2017)

thanks for the advice everyone! that facebook group is really useful and i've had lots of offers of people willing to take it in


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Phew thank goodness for that, such a beautiful bird and I'd have snapped it up pronto if it wandered anywhere near me. RSPCA aren't always what they seem, as I'm sure you've now been told on the group. Thanks for helping this little beauty.


----------

